# Audyssey dynamic eq



## asere

How come when dynamic eq is on the bass is boomy? It pressurizes the room. How should the movie be watched?


----------



## JBrax

I leave Dynamic EQ on and don't find the bass to be boomy. Have you tried lowering the subwoofer output level?


----------



## robbo266317

Not knowing what speakers/amplifier you have I can only suggest the following:-

Dynamic EQ tries to compensate for the fact that our ears are non-linear. This means low level bass frequencies appear quieter and so it boosts the bass as the music gets quieter to compensate.

This assumes your ears and speakers match what the boost is applying. 

As the previous poster suggested, turn the bass down a little and see if that helps, or reposition your sub(s) and try and find a balance.


----------



## primetimeguy

Depending on your receiver the adjustment will differ but you can reduce the affect of DynEQ. Some have actual DynEQ offset and the ones that don't you can use Intellivolume or Reference Level offset or something along those lines.


----------



## asere

robbo266317 said:


> Not knowing what speakers/amplifier you have I can only suggest the following:-
> 
> Dynamic EQ tries to compensate for the fact that our ears are non-linear. This means low level bass frequencies appear quieter and so it boosts the bass as the music gets quieter to compensate.
> 
> This assumes your ears and speakers match what the boost is applying.
> 
> As the previous poster suggested, turn the bass down a little and see if that helps, or reposition your sub(s) and try and find a balance.


My receiver is Denon and I have in ceiling speakers. The center one has more watts and the left, right mains are the same as the surrounds. I notice the problem depending on what movie I watch. If is drama, comedy than dynamic eq on is fine. If its action or sci fi dynamic eq can be overwhelming because it pressurizes the room.


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> My receiver is Denon and I have in ceiling speakers. The center one has more watts and the left, right mains are the same as the surrounds. I notice the problem depending on what movie I watch. If is drama, comedy than dynamic eq on is fine. If its action or sci fi dynamic eq can be overwhelming because it pressurizes the room.


That's because action and sci-fi tend to have more bass. You pretty much have three options:
1) reduce the affect of DynEQ by using DynEQ offset or other means in your AVR
2) reduce the sub level
3) turn off DynEQ


----------



## asere

Sub is perfect at -5. How do I reduce the effect on avr?


----------



## asere

I wonder if I get xt32 will it blend the sub better.


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> Sub is perfect at -5. How do I reduce the effect on avr?


If it is perfect at -5db then don't touch it and leave DynEQ off.


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> I wonder if I get xt32 will it blend the sub better.


XT32 will give you a flatter response and because of that probably a better main/sub integration. 

What model Denon to you have?


----------



## asere

I have the Denon avr 1611.


----------



## asere

Actually its not-5 its +5 but that is still good


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> I have the Denon avr 1611.


See page 49 in your manual for Reference Level Offset. Try the 5db or 10db settings. The higher the number the less impact DynEQ will have.


----------



## asere

I have changed the offset before and its the same.


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> I have changed the offset before and its the same.


What volume level do you watch movies at?


----------



## asere

Volume around the 30s


----------



## primetimeguy

I guess that doesn't tell me much, much I'm familiar with the typical negative scale, say - 30db from 0 (reference). 

You more than likely have some room modes causing some bass issues so if what sounds best to you is DynEQ off then I'd stick with that.


----------



## asere

Yes- 30s from 0 is what I listen most times. The sub is in a corner with highest spl. That is best placement after doing the crawl.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

asere said:


> Yes- 30s from 0 is what I listen most times. The sub is in a corner with highest spl. That is best placement after doing the crawl.


Integrating a subwoofer on the floor with a set of in-ceiling speakers is inherently problemmatic. I would suppose that adding DEQ to the mix would complicate it further.


----------



## asere

Kal Rubinson said:


> Integrating a subwoofer on the floor with a set of in-ceiling speakers is inherently problemmatic. I would suppose that adding DEQ to the mix would complicate it further.


Would a subdude help?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

asere said:


> Would a subdude help?


I doubt it. The position is too disparate from that of the main speakers. I have to admit that I have never heard a wholly in-ceiling system that was convincing.

Do you really need DynamicEQ? I find it useful only for sporting events.


----------



## primetimeguy

Kal Rubinson said:


> I doubt it. The position is too disparate from that of the main speakers. I have to admit that I have never heard a wholly in-ceiling system that was convincing.
> 
> Do you really need DynamicEQ? I find it useful only for sporting events.


Interesting, what do you like about it for sporting events, the boosted surrounds? 

What level do you listen to movies at? You don't feel the need for a bass boost?


----------



## asere

I listen around -35


----------



## Kal Rubinson

primetimeguy said:


> Interesting, what do you like about it for sporting events, the boosted surrounds?


Simple. It sounds loud and enveloping without really being loud and I don't care if it's a bit boomy. Cannot tolerate it for music.



> What level do you listen to movies at? You don't feel the need for a bass boost?


Nope. I have no neighbors to worry about, no kids to disturb and an accommodating wife.


----------



## primetimeguy

Kal, so do you listen close to reference?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

primetimeguy said:


> Kal, so do you listen close to reference?


Close to but not quite at reference. I should qualify my statements by saying that I am not terribly critical of movie sound. My real interest is music and my system is optimized for that.


----------



## DanTheMan

I find all those dynamic EQs too boomy on any setting. My rationale for it--not that it's needed--is that we are used to hearing source frequency boosts that mimic out own Fletcher Munson curve. IOW, when we hear a quiet source, it has less bass and less treble. When the source gets louder, it gets more. It just never seemed like a good idea to me.

Dan


----------



## primetimeguy

DanTheMan said:


> I find all those dynamic EQs too boomy on any setting. My rationale for it--not that it's needed--is that we are used to hearing source frequency boosts that mimic out own Fletcher Munson curve. IOW, when we hear a quiet source, it has less bass and less treble. When the source gets louder, it gets more. It just never seemed like a good idea to me.
> 
> Dan


I will agree with you it sounds different. I agree with Kal that I don't like it with music but if I set it to 10 or 15db offset it can be tolerable and makes for interesting listening. It is weird when the volume is increased that you don't really get more bass since it is constantly adjusting with the volume level.


----------



## asere

I actually replaced the rca sub cable with a digital coax and now the sub is not boomy.


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> I actually replaced the rca sub cable with a digital coax and now the sub is not boomy.


Either something else changed or your mind is playing tricks on you. Changing a cable will not get rid of boomy bass.


----------



## asere

Well something changed. Maybe because the rca was thin and 25 ft long.


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> Well something changed. Maybe because the rca was thin and 25 ft long.


Put the other cable back and see for yourself. I am ;-)


----------



## AudiocRaver

Quiet thread, new question.

Is there anyone out there who has fallen in love with the Audyssey Dynamic EQ? I have never been a big fan of the Loudness function in general, have not heard the Audyssey version, but it's all down to personal experience/preference, of course. Just curious if there are those who really like it, and for what types of material?


----------



## asere

AudiocRaver said:


> Quiet thread, new question.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who has fallen in love with the Audyssey Dynamic EQ? I have never been a big fan of the Loudness function in general, have not heard the Audyssey version, but it's all down to personal experience/preference, of course. Just curious if there are those who really like it, and for what types of material?


I don't know about love but I at times do enjoy DEQ. It depends on what I am watching. For example for some action/sci fi movies I keep it off because it boosts the bass too much and for other films its perfectly fine. I always leave it off for music.


----------



## vann_d

When I first read about this feature on paper I thought it sounded fantastic. Now that I have a receiver with it, I never turn it on. Volume settings get all screwy, sound is not right. 

For instance, I usually listen to TV at about -30dB to -25dB and when I turn on Dynamic EQ volume gets way too loud. I'm not just talking about bass either. The entire spectrum seems shifted and volume adjustments don't work the way I like them. 

I find it better to adjust the system to sound the way you want it at the volume that you listen most often. I don't find myself reaching for the volume control very much.


----------



## primetimeguy

vann_d said:


> When I first read about this feature on paper I thought it sounded fantastic. Now that I have a receiver with it, I never turn it on. Volume settings get all screwy, sound is not right.
> 
> For instance, I usually listen to TV at about -30dB to -25dB and when I turn on Dynamic EQ volume gets way too loud. I'm not just talking about bass either. The entire spectrum seems shifted and volume adjustments don't work the way I like them.
> 
> I find it better to adjust the system to sound the way you want it at the volume that you listen most often. I don't find myself reaching for the volume control very much.


Keep in mind DynEQ was invented for movies, which have a defined reference level. TV and music does not. If your receiver has a Reference Level Offset or Intellivolume adjustment, try setting it to 10 or 15db (-10 or -15 for intellivolume) when watching TV to reduce the affect of DynEQ.

That being said, I typically do not use it any more either. Since I typically listen to movies around -15db from reference I just make my adjustments at that level and things sounds pretty good most of the time. My bass (subwoofer)level is in the ballpark inbetween what the RLO of -5 and -10db settings would do. I dislike the boosted surrounds using DynEQ hence my reasoning for doing what I do.


----------



## asere

primetimeguy said:


> Keep in mind DynEQ was invented for movies, which have a defined reference level. TV and music does not. If your receiver has a Reference Level Offset or Intellivolume adjustment, try setting it to 10 or 15db (-10 or -15 for intellivolume) when watching TV to reduce the affect of DynEQ.
> 
> That being said, I typically do not use it any more either. Since I typically listen to movies around -15db from reference I just make my adjustments at that level and things sounds pretty good most of the time. My bass (subwoofer)level is in the ballpark inbetween what the RLO of -5 and -10db settings would do. I dislike the boosted surrounds using DynEQ hence my reasoning for doing what I do.


I normally do not listen at high levels so if I disengage DEQ at low levels them I loose the bass and engaged it's exaggerated. Can't win!


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> I normally do not listen at high levels so if I disengage DEQ at low levels them I loose the bass and engaged it's exaggerated. Can't win!


I guess what I was trying to say is there are ways to reduce the effect (Reference Level Offset or Intellivolume settings) in things are too exaggerate, so try those before disabling it entirely.


----------



## asere

primetimeguy said:


> I guess what I was trying to say is there are ways to reduce the effect (Reference Level Offset or Intellivolume settings) in things are too exaggerate, so try those before disabling it entirely.


-15 would be the greatest reduction right?


----------



## DanTheMan

I've yet to get any of the loudness compensation schemes to sound right to me. I really think that's just due to the nature of hearing--we hear quieter sounds as having less bass/treble everyday, all the time.

Well, it's either that or I'm just stupid. Could just as easily be that.

Dan


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> -15 would be the greatest reduction right?


Correct if using something like Intellivolume on Onkyos, but I think if you have Reference Level Offset on your receiver then it is actually listed as 15db. I need to use Intellivolume on my Onkyo.


----------



## Sonnie

I have used Dynamic EQ for a while now... on every receiver or processor I have had. Personally I would not buy a unit without it and it helps in my room tremendously. Without it I am unable to get the bass to sound right... and it certainly is not boomy. I have to boost my bass even more when I listen to music... as I am not a fan of thin sound. I think it is very much a matter of preference though, obviously not everyone likes as much bass as I do, but I at least want to be able to hear it. I listen at ... or close to... reverence level.


----------



## primetimeguy

Sonnie said:


> I listen at ... or close to... reverence level.


Then the reality is DynEQ isn't doing much for you since it does nothing at reference level.

But yes I agree, DynEQ is great and couldn't live without it.


----------



## Sonnie

Oh it definitely makes a huge difference (come on over and I can let you hear it) ... it may not be intended to make that much of a difference, but it does and I am glad it does.


----------



## primetimeguy

Sonnie said:


> Oh it definitely makes a huge difference (come on over and I can let you hear it) ... it may not be intended to make that much of a difference, but it does and I am glad it does.


Not at reference level. The intent is to make adjustments when not at reference level, so when you are at reference there are no adjustments and it is essentially off.


----------



## Sonnie

Like I said... come on over and hear it. It may not be the intentions of it, but it makes a difference in my unit at reference level. I just checked and engaging it and disengaging it at reference levels makes a significant difference. I actually measured it on my Onkyo 5508... maybe I will break out the equipment and measure it on the Denon 4520.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Sonnie said:


> I have used Dynamic EQ for a while now... on every receiver or processor I have had. Personally I would not buy a unit without it and it helps in my room tremendously. Without it I am unable to get the bass to sound right... and it certainly is not boomy. I have to boost my bass even more when I listen to music... as I am not a fan of thin sound. I think it is very much a matter of preference though, obviously not everyone likes as much bass as I do, but I at least want to be able to hear it. I listen at ... or close to... reverence level.


OTOH, I use it sparingly. My wife has been viewing a series of BBC DVDs and, at the levels she prefers, DEQ fills out the sound. However, I forgot that I had turned it on and when I sat down to listen to music today, it sounded horrid. Then, I remembered to turn DEQ off................................

It has its uses.:sarcastic:


----------



## primetimeguy

Sonnie said:


> Like I said... come on over and hear it. It may not be the intentions of it, but it makes a difference in my unit at reference level. I just checked and engaging it and disengaging it at reference levels makes a significant difference. I actually measured it on my Onkyo 5508... maybe I will break out the equipment and measure it on the Denon 4520.


Then either you are not listening at reference level or something is broke and not functioning properly. I am curious to see measurements if you get a chance.


----------



## gperkins_1973

I find that with DEQ on it increases the rear effects way too much and keep it off. I find it offers a cleaner sound with it off and then just boost the sub trim level up a bit to compensate.


----------



## AudiocRaver

My experience is that DEQ is an imaging destroyer with music, totally unusable.


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm... I have not experienced any ill effects. The only thing I notice is a bump in the sub-bass response and a slight bump in the mid-bass. That is all I measure via REW as well. I think there may have been a bump above 10kHz, but it was not noticeable, probably because my hearing up there is not that good anyway.


----------



## primetimeguy

gperkins_1973 said:


> I find that with DEQ on it increases the rear effects way too much and keep it off. I find it offers a cleaner sound with it off and then just boost the sub trim level up a bit to compensate.


Agree, I wish it did not boost surround so much. You can compensate by turning down the surrounds couple db. Without looking up the actual tests I did, I think it came out that at -20db on MV the surrounds were boosted 2db compared to the fronts.


----------



## primetimeguy

AudiocRaver said:


> My experience is that DEQ is an imaging destroyer with music, totally unusable.


Since music has no standard or reference level is it very hit and miss. Have you tried using Reference Level Offset (RLO) of -10 or -15 for music to lessen the effect? Or just keep it off for music.


----------



## asere

In my case I have the RLO set to 15 when watching movie because Audyssey boosts the bass.


----------



## asere

On another note Dynamic Volume to me is useless. Commercials are still loud.


----------



## primetimeguy

asere said:


> In my case I have the RLO set to 15 when watching movie because Audyssey boosts the bass.


Out of curiosity, what volume level do you watch movies at?


----------



## asere

primetimeguy said:


> Out of curiosity, what volume level do you watch movies at?


TV around 25 to 45 and around 35 to 50 for dvd


----------



## AudiocRaver

primetimeguy said:


> Since music has no standard or reference level is it very hit and miss. Have you tried using Reference Level Offset (RLO) of -10 or -15 for music to lessen the effect? Or just keep it off for music.


Good point. I will experiment with that.


----------



## D Bone

I seem to have found my sweet spot on my Denon X2000 with XT:

MultEQ: Audyssey
DEQ: ON
RLO: 10db
DV: OFF

I had been running with a 0db RLO since I bought my receiver, but I grew to really dislike the surround boost, especially because I like music in DTS NEO 6 Music, and it just sounds awful most of the time. I have settled on the 10db RLO to greatly lessen the surround enhancement, and I raised the sub trim 1.5db to better match what I was used to with the 0db RLO.


----------



## flamingeye

My experience is that DEQ works wonders and works as advertised it keeps everything in balance in my system/room I wouldn't buy a pre/pro with out it, but with music sometimes I still have to boost the bass it all depends on the CD and or genre


----------



## D Bone

DEQ would be perfect to me if there were an adjustment available to reduce/increase both the sub and surround enhancement independently, other than just RLO. I like the bass response of 0db RLO but hate the raised surround levels. Like I said above, a 10db RLO paired with a bump in the sub level cured my issue.


----------



## Mike0206

D Bone said:


> DEQ would be perfect to me if there were an adjustment available to reduce/increase both the sub and surround enhancement independently, other than just RLO. I like the bass response of 0db RLO but hate the raised surround levels. Like I said above, a 10db RLO paired with a bump in the sub level cured my issue.


 Why not just reduce the trim level on your surrounds in the AVR speaker settings? Reduce the levels won't affect audyssey


----------



## D Bone

Mike0206 said:


> Why not just reduce the trim level on your surrounds in the AVR speaker settings? Reduce the levels won't affect audyssey


I tried that but according to my SPL tests, I would've needed to lower them by 3.5-5.0db when using a 0db RLO and a MV setting of -18 to -30. Too much for my liking, it just felt wrong. I don't feel like I should have to set my system up wrong on purpose because of a lack of design on Audyssey's part.


----------



## primetimeguy

D Bone said:


> I tried that but according to my SPL tests, I would've needed to lower them by 3.5-5.0db when using a 0db RLO and a MV setting of -18 to -30. Too much for my liking, it just felt wrong. I don't feel like I should have to set my system up wrong on purpose because of a lack of design on Audyssey's part.


Ya, I tend to go the route of lowering the surrounds about 3db. Like you, wish there was independent boosts for bass and surround.

Up until about a year ago I always used DynEQ. Then I decided it was too much futzing around as I changed content (movie, TV, music all from same source - Popcorn Hour) so went without and just boosted the sub. Much easier on my receiver to just tweak the sub level as needed than adjust RLO.

That being said, I'm now back to trying out DynEQ again.


----------



## D Bone

primetimeguy said:


> Ya, I tend to go the route of lowering the surrounds about 3db. Like you, wish there was independent boosts for bass and surround.
> 
> Up until about a year ago I always used DynEQ. Then I decided it was too much futzing around as I changed content (movie, TV, music all from same source - Popcorn Hour) so went without and just boosted the sub. Much easier on my receiver to just tweak the sub level as needed than adjust RLO.
> 
> That being said, I'm now back to trying out DynEQ again.


How much did you boost your sub when not using DEQ? I also experiment with DEQ off but I'm so used to the bass enhancement that even if I turn my PSA XV15 up 3db from what Audyseey set, it just sounds too thin. I know if I gave it longer than a couple of hours, I would probably get used to it and perhaps even like it more, but I can't get past grabbing the remote. Did you go crazy with the sub boost?


----------



## primetimeguy

D Bone said:


> How much did you boost your sub when not using DEQ? I also experiment with DEQ off but I'm so used to the bass enhancement that even if I turn my PSA XV15 up 3db from what Audyseey set, it just sounds too thin. I know if I gave it longer than a couple of hours, I would probably get used to it and perhaps even like it more, but I can't get past grabbing the remote. Did you go crazy with the sub boost?


I boost the bass in fronts 2db and the sub 4db. This gets me pretty close to the response I get when using RLO of 5db and listening around -15db from reference.


----------



## D Bone

primetimeguy said:


> I boost the bass in fronts 2db and the sub 4db. This gets me pretty close to the response I get when using RLO of 5db and listening around -15db from reference.


Thanks for that. Maybe I'll try no DEQ and raise the sub 5db today. I have 2 NFL playoff games and the Supercross opener today to watch today so that might help me get used to no DEQ.


----------



## primetimeguy

I'm curious what you think. I seem to go back and forth on this. The convenience of bumping up the sub to get more bass is easy and nice but it does make it stand out a bit. Dyn Eq provided a much better integration of all speakers and creates a better surround field. At least that is my opinion today.


----------



## omega6666

primetimeguy said:


> I'm curious what you think. I seem to go back and forth on this. The convenience of bumping up the sub to get more bass is easy and nice but it does make it stand out a bit. Dyn Eq provided a much better integration of all speakers and creates a better surround field. At least that is my opinion today.


I prefer DEQ to simply boosting bass and treble, since it manages to keep the same psychoacoustic bass/treble level at every volume setting. I don't mind the louder surrounds, as long as I'm sitting in the primairy sitting location, with my face turned to the screen. Sitting too close to the surrounds, when volume is set rather low (and I'm using -10 dB ref lvl, Dyn vol off), sound field get's kind of lost.


----------



## robsong

Tom you found that leaving DEQ on and at -10-dB ref level, works best for you in movie's and music.


----------



## omega6666

robsong said:


> Tom you found that leaving DEQ on and at -10-dB ref level, works best for you in movie's and music.


I guess you're more of a Cliffs noted kind of guy, I presume?


----------

